# Cottontails



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Does this snow have anybody else fired up to get after some bunnies?


----------



## petersawesome (May 24, 2014)

Me!


----------



## Kill the wabbit (Dec 16, 2013)

Yep, hopefully not as much snow as last year thou


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dogs are ready


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I've been ready. Dogs have been running well for a couple months and are in good condition now.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I should really try bunny bangin again. Did it 50 yrs ago when i was a kid. I really don't see many bunny's anymore. Guessin they're food for yotes, hawks, owls, cats, and more. I try to make brush piles in fence rows at the farm, leave grassy borders, but just don't see many. Don't even see many roadies as i used to..


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

I've seen lots less on the road the last couple years as well. But there still plenty around.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Weird you guys say that because I thought al summer they were gonna be everywhere I have seen more rabbits this year than ever before I'm in lenawee co though


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

There have been lots more coyotes around here the last 5 years. Not enough people hunt them here yet.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

My son keeps asking me to go and I keep telling him as long as deer seasons are open we aren't going after the rodents. He likes it cause we have a place we can literally limit almost everytime without dogs so there is plenty of shooting.

Ganzer


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

dknollie said:


> There have been lots more coyotes around here the last 5 years. Not enough people hunt them here yet.


 A lot of feral cats also, along with people who let their house cats roam free. Not enough people hunt coyotes in this area, but a lot of us do hunt 'yotes, and with putting everyone together in the tally, we kill over a hundred of them in Ottawa county just about every year.
I love hunting rabbits, and wild rabbit is probably my favorite meat to eat.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

A lot less good rabbit habitat then there used to be. ESPECIALLY on state lands where the cover has either been allowed to grow into old growth forest OR been leased to farmers that destroy the brushy and weedy areas by planting corn on it.


----------



## Larry45 (Nov 29, 2014)

petersawesome said:


> Me!


Going to try on Monday now that rifle season is nearly done.


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have 100 acres in Baldwin with tons of tracks but we have never hunted them. If anyone wants to give their rabbit dogs a workout, I have three guys that would love to shoot a few! Pm me if interested!


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Have seen lots of them this summer. As we were leaving the blind last night deer hunting, seen a big ole bunny just sitting there. Wife said shoot it, I was like this slug wood shred it, it got a free pass.


----------

